# Auf den Spuren der Druiden und Hexen mim Eingänger oder Schalter



## Altitude (15. November 2004)

Wann: Sonntag 21. November 11.00 Uhr
Wo: Fädd/Zirndorf, Alte Veste,
Was: Veste, Felsenkeller, Wachendorf, Cadolzburg, Druidenstein und zurück...
Dauer: 3 - 4 Stunden ohne Einkehr - ja, wir machen eine...

egal ob Eingänger, Schalter oder Crosser..hauptsach geländetauglich...

@Tomac
früher wie 11.00 geht echt net...muß vorher noch nach Ansbach


----------



## Mr.Chili (15. November 2004)

He Alti geht scho klaaar, 11 Uhr is scho ok  

................................................die Regierung is gestürtzt...............
........................................es lebe die Freiheit........................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Chili (15. November 2004)

Das Erscheinen ist für Team Pizzafresser Pflicht


----------



## Altitude (15. November 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Das Erscheinen ist für Team Pizzafresser Pflicht



@5 im Weckla
das lassen wir uns aber nicht bieten, oder???


----------



## Altitude (15. November 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> He Alti geht scho klaaar, 11 Uhr is scho ok
> 
> ................................................die Regierung is gestürtzt...............
> ........................................es lebe die Freiheit........................


Revolucion o muerte!!!! 


BTW: Kauf Dir ne Handcreme


----------



## TortureKing (15. November 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Revolucion o muerte!!!!



Liberte, egalite, fratanite


----------



## manic (15. November 2004)

legal, illegal,s chei$$egal.  


Also wenn ich es hinkriege, schalg ich auch auf.- Aber nur wenn ihr beim fahren brav auf mich wartet. Bin ja dieses JAhr noch kein einziges am 4h auf dem Rad gesessen.

@fuzzy: Ich rechen mit deinem erscheinen. Irgendeiner muss ja genauso langsam seinw ie ich.


----------



## TortureKing (15. November 2004)

Ich fahr ja voraussichtlich auch mit ... Eingängig sowieso .... von daher .... 

_*"I´m more slowly than you"*_


----------



## manic (15. November 2004)

Ach, die Gefahr besteht bei mir nicht. mein neuer Eingänger ist zwar hübsch,. aber so einzig, dass ich ihn wahrscheinlch gar nicht fahren kann. Na ja,, dafür wird sich auch ein Abnehmer finden. Und das oNyx hat noch keine Räder. 

Also wird sich die Sache wohl zwischen meinem Pornofully (was ich eher weniger glaube), dem Fuchs oder dme Barracuda entscheiden. oder ich nehm das Wicked meiner Regierung. 

Alsow irds mal auf jeden Fall ungefedert ablaufen.


----------



## blacksurf (15. November 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Das Erscheinen ist für Team Pizzafresser Pflicht



jawohl ja HERR CAPITÄNNNN!!!!!!
  

Blacksurf


----------



## Coffee (15. November 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> He Alti geht scho klaaar, 11 Uhr is scho ok
> 
> ................................................die Regierung is gestürtzt...............
> ........................................es lebe die Freiheit........................




LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

war die ausfahrt samstag zuviel für die regierung? oderwar sie bereits samstag gestürzt??

danke nochmal an dich für den bahnhofbringsienst am samstag. und für das bier udn das frisierte bratwurstweckla *lach*

grüßle coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (15. November 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> @5 im Weckla
> das lassen wir uns aber nicht bieten, oder???


Yes Sir Cornell Sir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  melde mich zum Einsatz.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Altitude (15. November 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Yes Sir Cornell Sir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast Du den Tourture schon mit "ins Boot" geholt???


----------



## TortureKing (15. November 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du den Tourture schon mit "ins Boot" geholt???



nee, da fährt schon Belze mit


----------



## Altitude (15. November 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> nee, da fährt schon Belze mit



auch gut


----------



## showman (15. November 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> nee, da fährt schon Belze mit


 Ja, hoffentlich kreuzt der bald mal wieder auf. Unser Team rutscht in den Abgrund ab   

Gruß Showman


----------



## Altitude (15. November 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, hoffentlich kreuzt der bald mal wieder auf. Unser Team rutscht in den Abgrund ab
> 
> Gruß Showman



nur kann Streß...des wärd scho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Chili (15. November 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Unser Team rutscht in den Abgrund ab



War doch eh klar  

duckundweck


----------



## showman (15. November 2004)

Jetz schau aber bloß daßt Meter machst. Ich verbiete dir bei weiteren Ausfahrten mitzufahren, halt falsch, ich verbiete dir überhaupt was zu machen womit du Punkte sammeln könntest     

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (15. November 2004)

lol..da bricht ja richtig die Panik im Team 5 Weekla aus
Aber keine Sorge uns bekommt ihr nicht!  wir haben da spezielle Trainingmethoden zb wenns kalt wird:

Schuh-Burning:


----------



## Frazer (16. November 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Das Erscheinen ist für Team Pizzafresser Pflicht





Ich werd mal sehn, was sich da machen lässt.....


----------



## Beelzebub (16. November 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, hoffentlich kreuzt der bald mal wieder auf. Unser Team rutscht in den Abgrund ab
> 
> Gruß Showman




bin wieder da   hab es trotz erkältung geschaft 4 std. zu radeln und auch schon eingetragen.
wegen sonntag kuck ich mal, da frau beelze noch bis sonntag bei mir ist.

geht sonst noch was diese woche??????????????


----------



## TortureKing (16. November 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> bin wieder da   hab es trotz erkältung geschaft 4 std. zu radeln und auch schon eingetragen.
> wegen sonntag kuck ich mal, da frau beelze noch bis sonntag bei mir ist.
> 
> geht sonst noch was diese woche??????????????



Mittwoch Nightride ?


----------



## Altitude (16. November 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Mittwoch Nightride ?



19:00 an der Veste...ich freu mich, meinen Hasen wieder in die Arme schließen zu können


----------



## showman (16. November 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> bin wieder da



*Hurra,*

jetzt hält uns nix mehr auf. Bis Ende der Woche hab ich Tomac Fan wieder. Geheimplan   

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.Chili (16. November 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt hält uns nix mehr auf. Bis Ende der Woche hab ich Tomac Fan wieder.



und von was Träumst du Nachts


----------



## Altitude (16. November 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> und von was Träumst du Nachts



...von pünktlichen und konfortablen Zügen schätz ich mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (16. November 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> und von was Träumst du Nachts




der hat nur noch Alpträume von großen Pizzen


----------



## Altitude (19. November 2004)

So, Mitfahrer stand heute:


Tomac - Eingänger
Showman - Eingänger
Tourture - Eingänger
Mox - Schalter
Beelze - Eingänger (Bitte, Bitte)
Frazer - Schalter
Harry - Schalter
Blacksurf - Eingänger

wen vergessen


----------



## karstenenh (19. November 2004)

Schließe mich gerne noch an. Komm mit nem Schalter, hab ja nix anderes. Treffpunkt am Parkplatz vor dem Turm?


----------



## manic (19. November 2004)

Wenn es irgendwie hinhaut und ich am Samstag nicht zu besoffen bin,d ann komm ich auch vorbei. 

Muss ja MAterial ausliefern und nen BEsuch machen.

Oder komm ich nur zum treffpunkt und geh dann gleich dne Besuch machen? 

Mer waaaaas es net.

Ich mach also einen auf Joker!


----------



## TortureKing (19. November 2004)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Schließe mich gerne noch an. Komm mit nem Schalter, hab ja nix anderes. Treffpunkt am Parkplatz vor dem Turm?


genau ....


----------



## showman (19. November 2004)

Grüsdidsch midnandä,

komme auch mit dem Schalter weil der Eingänger dauert noch ein bisschen. Tomac und Blacksurf, ja net rumzicken sonst laß ich euch die Luft raus     

Bis die Tage

Showman

PS: Alti, die Züge mit denen ich fahr reparier ich auch selber und drum sind die Pünktlich


----------



## Altitude (19. November 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ja MAterial ausliefern und nen BEsuch machen.



d.h. ich pack die beiden roten "Joy"-Sticks ein...oder holste Dir danach bei mir ab...

auch schon wurscht...der Tomac muß auch mit zu mir...


----------



## karstenenh (19. November 2004)

wow, so viele mtb-ler auf einem Haufen. Das gibt ja satt Bonuspunkte ...


----------



## manic (19. November 2004)

@Alti: Packs besser ein. Und wenn es geht auch noch die Suntour-Sachen. Weiss noch nicht, was ich davon brauche, würde es aber gerne mitnehmen, falls Du es nicht brauchst.  Natürlich nur wenn es keine Umstände macht.

Hinterher mit zu Dir ist wahrscheinlich eher schlecht, weil ich auch noch bei Fuzzy vorbei muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (19. November 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Grüsdidsch midnandä,
> 
> komme auch mit dem Schalter weil der Eingänger dauert noch ein bisschen. Tomac und Blacksurf, ja net rumzicken sonst laß ich euch die Luft raus
> 
> ...



Wenn Du mit dem Rad hinfährst, könnten wir ab Eibach gemeinsam kurbeln ....


----------



## subbnkaschber (19. November 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> So, Mitfahrer stand heute:
> 
> 
> Tomac - Eingänger
> ...



@alti

tu mich mal adden   
aber nur mit schalter


----------



## Frazer (19. November 2004)

Auf mich müsst ihr leider verzichten, schaff es zeitlich nicht....


----------



## manic (19. November 2004)

Ach ja, wo ist eigentlichd as Höhenprofil und ne KArte der Tour? Hmmm?

Schlampig, schlamoig...


----------



## Altitude (19. November 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, wo ist eigentlichd as Höhenprofil und ne KArte der Tour? Hmmm?



alles in mein "Brain"....


----------



## mox (19. November 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> So, Mitfahrer stand heute:
> 
> 
> Tomac - Eingänger
> ...



Hab mich zwar noch nicht gemeldet,
aber du weißt ja, machst du ne Tour bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry kroll (19. November 2004)

hallo alex,

ich habe gar nicht gewußt daß ich dabei bin. ist das ein anderer harry oder bin ich wirklich gemeint. denn wenn ja, dann muß ich wahrscheinlich absagen. ich kann bei euch beim besten willen noch nicht mitbiken, dann bin ich danach auch gleich wieder tot.

ciao harry


----------



## FimaFeng (19. November 2004)

Ahjo Sonntag bin ich auch dabei, komme mit nem Schalter (hab ja nix anderes   )


----------



## blacksurf (19. November 2004)

subbnkaschber schrieb:
			
		

> @alti
> 
> tu mich mal adden
> aber nur mit schalter




für was hast du eigentlich ein ssp????????????????

damits blöd rumsteht oder was


----------



## subbnkaschber (19. November 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> für was hast du eigentlich ein ssp????????????????
> 
> damits blöd rumsteht oder was



ich bin halt ein weichei


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. November 2004)

ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich mein Bike bis zum Sonntag winterfest bekomme, weil man muß sich schon vorbereiten auf die kalte Jahreszeit: 






 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## subbnkaschber (19. November 2004)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich mein Bike bis zum Sonntag winterfest bekomme, weil man muß sich schon vorbereiten auf die kalte Jahreszeit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geile idee   
den richtigen anpressdruck auf der "hinterachse" hast ja mit der schlanken batterie auch


----------



## Beelzebub (20. November 2004)

geb wegen sonntag noch bescheid, da meine süsse ja noch da ist


----------



## blacksurf (20. November 2004)

Muss Euch leider absagen  
Hatte gestern ne kleine OP hinter dem Ohr, wurde auch genäht
mit ein paar Stichen....
Ist mir in der Kälte etwas zu riskant mitzufahren...sorry
Wünsche Euch viel Vergnügen

Blacksurf


----------



## TortureKing (20. November 2004)

k.A. wies morgen aussieht ( http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1592189&postcount=292 ) .... ob ich und wenn ja, mit welchem Bike ich komme, muss ich davon abhängig machen, wie´s mir morgen geht. 

@ Tomac und Mox ... Schuhe sind noch *nicht *da !


----------



## manic (20. November 2004)

@Blacksurf: SChade. Dann muss ich irgendjemand anderes den Tune-SChnellspanner von Holge in die HAnd drücken. Nutallas Rahemn nimmt mir dann doch sicher auch jemand ab. 

Wenn ich heute Abend nicht zu sehr trinken muss, bin ich Morgen auf jeden Fall mal am Treffpunkt. Ob ich dann noch so irre bin zu radeln, wird sich anderweitig zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (20. November 2004)

@manic:

Musst du nicht: Ich kann ihn schon am Treffpunkt abholen!
Ich werde nur nicht die ganze Tour mitfahren können, das ist zu heftig.
Aber bis zur Veste und zurück das ginge schon!

Blacksurf


----------



## Altitude (20. November 2004)

@Blacksurf + Tourture
na denn gute Besserung....


----------



## showman (20. November 2004)

@ Blacksurf,

führst du mich dann zum Vester Turm wenn ich zu dir komm    

Gruß Showman


----------



## Altitude (20. November 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> @ Blacksurf,
> 
> führst du mich dann zum Vester Turm wenn ich zu dir komm
> 
> Gruß Showman



btw: ich komm mim Schalter...

die Bremsklörze an der hinteren HOPE sind schon wieder runter 

und die neue Formula wird erst nächste Woche geliefert...   

somit verlasse ich mich wieder auf meine guten alten V-Brakes und muß mich wieder ans Schalten gewöhnen...


----------



## blacksurf (20. November 2004)

@showman
das mach ich doch glatt  
Bringste meine Helm mit?
Soll ich den Prioausdruck fertig machen?

Blacksurf


----------



## showman (20. November 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @showman
> das mach ich doch glatt
> Bringste meine Helm mit?
> Soll ich den Prioausdruck fertig machen?
> ...



Auja, das wäre toll. Deinen Helm bring ich natürlich mit.

Gruß Showman


----------



## TortureKing (21. November 2004)

immer noch nicht zu Hause .... oder lebt Ihr alle nicht mehr ???????


Will nen Bericht und Fotos, wenn ich schon nicht mit konnte


----------



## subbnkaschber (21. November 2004)

doch doch. war nur länger im bad   und bin gerade aus der wanne gefallen.  die ham mir ein gewinde in den bobbers gfahrn   . bin am ende und lass mich gerade von der frau pflegen ... ein bisschen jammern hilft immer


----------



## blacksurf (21. November 2004)

@suppenkaschper

na haben se deinen kopf unter dem Helm zum kochen gebracht *ggg*

@alti: deine Lebkuchen waren excellent

@manic: Danke nochmals für die Lieferung des Schnellspanners und beste Grüße an Hoho!

Blacksurf
die gerne mitgefahren wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mox (21. November 2004)

war ne echt schöne Ausfahrt heute
und nicht so anstrengend wie beim ersten mal, als Alti, Beelze, Obi (heißt er so?), Frazzer und ich gefahren sind.
Da war das n größeres Gehetze.

Aber die Fahrt heute war eigentlich ganz gut.
Außer beim Fahrradputzen hats mich nicht gefrohren,
aber jetzt hab ich n bisl Kopfweh


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. November 2004)

und wo bleibt mein Flaschenhalter-Bild?   *willsendlichhaben*   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Altitude (21. November 2004)

*Hey Alti, tu mal a weng langsamer, der Suppenkaschber gibt hinten glei den Löffel ab*   

- der Satz des Tages vom Schowman 

also ich fands **** - bis daruf, daß ich zeitweise auf der Rückfahrt echte Probleme am Berg hatte...

der Typ in der Shell-Tankstelle in Cadolzburg hat auch vom Glauben abgeschworen, nachdem eine Flasche Ramazotti gekauft wurde, und nachdem diese kollektiv geleert, kauft sich der Jan (Manic) auch noch ne Schachtel Kippen...

es waren knappe 3 Stunden Fahrzeit...und es war echt Klasse 


Bilder gibts wohl vom Showman und vom Tomac...


----------



## karstenenh (21. November 2004)

Auch mir hat es sehr gefallen. Das Wetter war klasse, immer wieder kam die Sonne durch. Alti hatte strategisch geschickt landschaftlich überzeugende Plätzchen zum Pause machen ausgesucht und uns souverän geführt. Die beiden Ein-Gänger brillierten an den Steigungen und Alti fuhr dem Feld beim downhill regelmäßig davon. Er kennt ja auch jede Wurzel und jeden Baumstumpf mit Vornamen.  

Mittendrin gab es einen kurzen break mit showeinlage. An einer kurzen aber um so steileren Abfahrt trugen die meisten ihre edlen Geräte zu Fuß hinunter, statt sich der Schwerkraft und ihrem Geschick anheimzugeben. Und da ich so lange weiter hinten gewartet hab, bis ich freie Fahrt aber dann doch nicht genug Mut hatte, konnte ich keine der wenigen Abfahrten sehen. Zum Trost fuhren die mutigen Vorkämpfer das Stück noch mal. (Hat das nicht auch jemand fotografiert?)

Am Druidenstein gab Alti eine Kurzeinweisung über die Gegend in diversen Epochen, vom Mittelalter über die Nachkriegsjahre bis in die Neuzeit  
Daß wir kurz nach dem Ramazotti eine Abzweigung verpaßt haben, eine von ganz wenigen kurzzeitigen Retouren, war wohl nur zeitliche Koninzidenz. Der Spruch, "der Führer ist besoffen" war zwar cool aber ich glaube er traf den Nagel nicht wirklich auf den Kopf.   

Ein wenig 10 kleine Negerlein haben wir auch gespielt. Wir starteten zu elft. Nach dem Druidenstein verließen uns zwei tapfere aber leicht angeschlagene Mitfahrer und ab diesem Zeitpunkt trennten sich immer wieder einzelne oder kleine Grüppchen, so daß wir zu guter letzt zu sechst in Altis Domizil eintrafen, vor dem blacksurf leicht angefroren schon wartete. Sie hatte uns am Start ja auch schon ihren Segen mit auf die Fahrt gegeben. 
Alti bewirtete uns nahezu königlich (ich kann mich blacksurf nur anschließen, auch ich fand diese Lebkuchen exzellent und der Cappucino war ebenfalls sehr lecker)
Die Pizzen, die wir uns bestellt hatten kamen spät, aber gerade noch rechtzeitig, daß Tomac knapp zwei Drittel seiner Familienpizza verzehren konnte bevor er dringend aufbrechen mußte (Sonst wär er mit seinem dicken Hals infolge des knurrenden Magens auch kaum hinter sein Lenkrad gekommen...    ). Allerdings erst nachdem wir ihm noch eine Waschmaschine in seinen Bulli gewuchtet hatten. 

Blacksurf hat showman und mich dann noch zu showmans Wagen gelotst. Showman wollte mich großzügiger Weise sogar nach Hause fahren, aber ich witterte Zusatzpunkte und radelte noch von Fürth nach Sankt Leonhard.

Ein entspannendes schön heißes Bad (das meinen mitgenommenen Achillessehen sehr gut getan hat) mit angenehmer Musik, Sekt und erhebender Lektüre rundeten diesen wirklich schönen Tag für mich ab. Es war rundherum von Morgens bis Abends ein echter Genuß. Danke an alle, die dazu beigetragen haben.   

Karsten


----------



## Altitude (21. November 2004)

BTW: echte und gute Elisen gibts nur bei den Woitineks


----------



## Mr.Chili (22. November 2004)

So nu die Beweise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (22. November 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> So nu die Beweise



Du willst mir aber net verraten, daß nur die Bilder an der Tanke was geworden sind??? 

Rück raus!!!


----------



## manic (22. November 2004)

Min Leutz,

scheee wars. Nachdem ich langsam wieder ordentlich iM Büro aufgeschlagen bin und mich fast nicht verknittert fühle, mein kurzes Resümmee der Tour.

Viel gelacht, ccoole Streckebn gefahren, völlig eingebrochen gegen Ende (Ich muss an meiner Rama-Eichung arbeiten) und Unmengen Spaß gehabt.

Fazit: Schmerz ist Schwäche die den Körper verlässt. 

P.S.: Und ich habe nach dem Radfahren laut Fuzzys Freundin Nachmittags wesentlich besser ausgesehen, als Morgens. Mir ging es ja Morgens auch nicht gut...


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. November 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> So nu die Beweise



danke für die Bilder.    

MfG
Stefan


----------



## nutallabrot (22. November 2004)

poooh, schönes Wetter, nicht ganz so kalt, tolle Ausfahrt und ich bin net da   

geht was nächstes WE?


----------



## TortureKing (22. November 2004)

nutallabrot schrieb:
			
		

> poooh, schönes Wetter, nicht ganz so kalt, tolle Ausfahrt und ich bin net da
> 
> geht was nächstes WE?



100%tig


----------



## Mr.Chili (22. November 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Du willst mir aber net verraten, daß nur die Bilder an der Tanke was geworden sind???
> 
> Rück raus!!!




Du Dumpfbacke!!! Hab a biserl mehr zu tun als an ganzen Toch am PC zu hocken


----------



## manic (22. November 2004)

Hei KLaus,

kannstz mir die Bilder auch gerne gesammelt als in größer schicken und ich pack Sie dann auf en Server. Dann ahst Du keine Arbeit damit.


----------



## Mr.Chili (22. November 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Hei KLaus,
> 
> kannstz mir die Bilder auch gerne gesammelt als in größer schicken und ich pack Sie dann auf en Server. Dann ahst Du keine Arbeit damit.




Hättste das net er sachen könna


----------



## Altitude (22. November 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Hättste das net er sachen könna



schick mal rüber:


[email protected]

ich kümmere mich drum...

Danke Dir


----------



## Mr.Chili (22. November 2004)

So ihr säcke  

War scho schee mit euch gestern. Das nächste mal gibt die "Drogen" etwas er. 
@ karstenenh  die Pizza hat nur noch 5min überlebt. Machst du auch schön
deine HAUSAUFGABEN  
@ alti  danke für kaffee unsoweiter. Nochmal erwischt du mich nich auf´n linken fuß, un das is alles gespeichert un kommt Irgentwann zurück  

eigentlich wollt ich heut pause machen, aber nix is  
ölles is krank im Team un im Studio, jetzertla wern die oschbackenzamkniffen
un die Trainingszeiten erhöht, bis die oberschenkel :kotz: 

den "get net   gibt`s net"  
un wo a Ramazzotti is is a er wech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstenenh (23. November 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> @ karstenenh  die Pizza hat nur noch 5min überlebt. Machst du auch schön
> deine HAUSAUFGABEN


na klar. Hab grad Voltarengel aufgetragen und werd noch die Abendübung zelebrieren. Ich schaffe es nur nicht, bike-mäßig auszusetzen. Hab grad wieder nen nightride hinter mir.


			
				Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> eigentlich wollt ich heut pause machen, aber nix is
> ölles is krank im Team un im Studio, jetzertla wern die oschbackenzamkniffen
> un die Trainingszeiten erhöht, bis die oberschenkel :kotz:
> 
> ...



Ja, hab ich auch schon gesehen, Platz 6!!!! Du mußt doch den anderen mal ne Chance lassen, Mensch, MACH PAUSE, schone Dich, trink viel mehr Ramazotti und sei lieb zu Dir und den übrigen Winterpokalteilnehmern ...


----------

